# Link Your Studio One Feature Requests (Lets get voting)



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 16, 2020)

I am pretty keen to vote on some features to get S1 a step closer to the idea software for Orchestral Composers so if you've got some great feature ideas, post em and we'll get voting!


Also, I've searched but not found the answer - has anyone posted a request to have keyswitches send midi cc info?


----------



## Tonda (Nov 17, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Also, I've searched but not found the answer - has anyone posted a request to have keyswitches send midi cc info?



Actually, there is a feature request for this...





__





Articulation Editor - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Benefit User can switch between articulations on a single track. Useful for Kontakt/ EW Play/ ... settings (like all existing Note-FX plugins)



answers.presonus.com


----------



## nonchai (Nov 17, 2020)

Clip Launch mode ala Ableton and Logic.

vote for it here: 





__





Clip and sample launcher - similar to Ableton session view - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


I use Ableton to compose song structures and write generic midi parts. I load midi patterns into the session ... like it a lot!! God bless!! -Josh



answers.presonus.com


----------



## nonchai (Nov 17, 2020)

Ability to add TAGS to tracks and mixer channels - in order to improve the recently added Track Visibility features. 

Currently one can filter tracks by words contained in the track name or track group and other common filter criteria. But often this requires us to add words into the track name just in order to make visibility filtering by string work well. And a downside of this is unnecessarily long track names plus the need to adopt and maintain some kind of track naming policy. 
Instead of this it would be much better if one could create and maintain a set of TAGS - and then add any number of these tags to any track. This would allow an independence of categorisation methodology from track naming.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 17, 2020)

Tonda said:


> Actually, there is a feature request for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... this request is many years old. Although it contains many aspects including MIDI CCs, there is a more recent FR that features multiple targets like MIDI CCs and more than one note:





__





Keyswitches: Send multiple Notes & CC values with one Keyswitch [Completed 5.2] - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Dear PreSonus! I'd like to ask you to improve the key switches, as it is quite basic in its current ... C#1 + CC28=127 + CC1=0. Thanks in advance!



answers.presonus.com







nonchai said:


> Ability to add TAGS to tracks and mixer channels - in order to improve the recently added Track Visibility features.


And here it is 




__





Add Ability to add TAGS to tracks and mixer channels - in order to improve the recently added Track Visibility features. - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Currently one can filter tracks by words contained in the track name or track group ... independence of categorisation methodology from track naming.



answers.presonus.com


----------



## Lukas (Nov 17, 2020)

Here are two FRs that probably cover the needs of most users:





__





Sound Variations as Note Attributes / Attach Sound Variations to Notes - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Currently, Sound Variations are time-based, separate from notes and can be inserted at a ... copied and would always keep their Sound Variation.



answers.presonus.com








__





Sound Variations: Make multi instruments key-switchable / change MIDI channel by keyswitch [Completed 5.3] - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


It would be great if it would be possible to define Key Switches in Multi Instruments to ... that can send each articulation to different effects.



answers.presonus.com


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 17, 2020)

I noticed that S1 doesn't play a midi event unless you start from the very beginning whereas Cubase will trigger the midi event mid way through. 

Is there an option to have this behaviour in S1 or if not, anyone know if a request has been made yet?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 17, 2020)

Options -> Advanced -> Chase long notes


----------



## Blakus (Nov 17, 2020)

This seems trivial, but honestly, one of the things I'd like to see most is increased scroll wheel speed, haha! I feel like I'm constantly dragging that wheel around like crazy.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 17, 2020)

Screen Sets


----------



## Lukas (Nov 17, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Screen Sets


Indeed


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 17, 2020)

Just to fix the grey-out bug when using System DPI mode for plugins.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 17, 2020)

Blakus said:


> This seems trivial, but honestly, one of the things I'd like to see most is increased scroll wheel speed, haha! I feel like I'm constantly dragging that wheel around like crazy.


Nah not trivial, it really bugs me too and navigation is an incredibly important part of the process so.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 17, 2020)

+1 They need increase the scroll speed... It's like running the 100 meter sprint with atlas stones tied around your balls.


----------



## Blakus (Nov 17, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Screen Sets


Yes, I have these setup - love them, but it's not the solution to the problem.


----------



## nonchai (Nov 17, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Good ideas. If you make these official requests, we can vote on them. You can add them here: https://answers.presonus.com/
> ... and then you can put the link in this thread.




already did  

vote for it here: 





__





Add Ability to add TAGS to tracks and mixer channels - in order to improve the recently added Track Visibility features. - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Currently one can filter tracks by words contained in the track name or track group ... independence of categorisation methodology from track naming.



answers.presonus.com


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 17, 2020)

Have you tried the middle mouse pan script @Blakus ? Makes moving around much easier.


----------



## Blakus (Nov 17, 2020)

MarcusD said:


> Have you tried the middle mouse pan script @Blakus ? Makes moving around much easier.


I've seen it, but I much prefer to just scroll-wheel with key modifiers, less mouse movement. I don't think it's too much to ask the scroll wheel behaviour to feel like it does in literally every other application, including web browsers.  Or at least include some adjustability.

The scroll behaviour actually feels quite nice when you mouseover the scroll bar, but this is also tedious. Anyway, not the entire end of the world I guess - (just close to it, lol)


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 17, 2020)

Blakus said:


> I've seen it, but I much prefer to just scroll-wheel with key modifiers, less mouse movement. I don't think it's too much to ask the scroll wheel behaviour to feel like it does in literally every other application, including web browsers.  Or at least include some adjustability.
> 
> The scroll behaviour actually feels quite nice when you mouseover the scroll bar, but this is also tedious. Anyway, not the entire end of the world I guess - (just close to it, lol)


Surely it's not a hard fix to implement.


Ill look later to see if there's a feature request for it.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 17, 2020)

Blakus said:


> I've seen it, but I much prefer to just scroll-wheel with key modifiers, less mouse movement. I don't think it's too much to ask the scroll wheel behaviour to feel like it does in literally every other application, including web browsers.  Or at least include some adjustability.
> 
> The scroll behaviour actually feels quite nice when you mouseover the scroll bar, but this is also tedious. Anyway, not the entire end of the world I guess - (just close to it, lol)



They should have a warning on the website about the scroll speed...

* DAW likely to cause crippling neck pain when constantly looking for the scroll bar.
* Not recommended for ultra-wide monitors. Increased risk to neck health.

Presonus users must have abnormally large half ripped necks, or one massive Morty arm.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 17, 2020)

Blakus said:


> I've seen it, but I much prefer to just scroll-wheel with key modifiers, less mouse movement. I don't think it's too much to ask the scroll wheel behaviour to feel like it does in literally every other application, including web browsers.  Or at least include some adjustability.
> 
> The scroll behaviour actually feels quite nice when you mouseover the scroll bar, but this is also tedious. Anyway, not the entire end of the world I guess - (just close to it, lol)



Until they fix it, maybe you could try a script that triggers several mousewheel down/up event for each increment that you scroll, while S1 is the active application. On windows you probably could script that in autohotkey, not sure about any solutions that would work on a Mac.


----------



## Lumina Studio (Nov 20, 2020)

Blakus said:


> This seems trivial, but honestly, one of the things I'd like to see most is increased scroll wheel speed, haha! I feel like I'm constantly dragging that wheel around like crazy.



I know it's basic, but did you try this?









How to Customize Your Mouse Scroll Speed in Windows


Often when you get a new mouse, there’s a bit of a learning curve to nail down just how fast (or slow) it scrolls. Some stickier scroll wheels take all the strength you have to get down a notch or two, while others can be too loose and will have you hugging the bottom of the page with a light...




www.howtogeek.com


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 20, 2020)

Lumina Studio said:


> I know it's basic, but did you try this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That changes the scroll speed globally , not only for S1.


----------



## Andy_P (Nov 21, 2020)

Please vote for more color options


----------



## samphony (Nov 21, 2020)

Tonda said:


> Actually, there is a feature request for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s one of my feature requests where I put a lot of time and effort to even visualize the behavior I was looking for. It resembles some ideas that cubendo has minus the convoluted expression maps setup process.

I’m confident what PreSonus introduced in version 5 is just the beginning.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 21, 2020)

Maybe I'm lame, but is there a way to load an instrument preset, say a Kontakt patch by keystroke from the browser? I have an SQ and you can do it from there but I wish I could load from the computer keys...


----------



## Lukas (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes you can. Add a key command for "Insert Selected Instrument".


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 21, 2020)

Lukas said:


> Yes you can. Add a key command for "Insert Selected Instrument".


Thanks for the lead. I ending up having to use "Insert Selected Item" for the patches I made with keyswitches. Works, I'm happy...


----------



## Tonda (Nov 21, 2020)

samphony said:


> That’s one of my feature requests where I put a lot of time and effort to even visualize the behavior I was looking for. It resembles some ideas that cubendo has minus the convoluted expression maps setup process.
> 
> I’m confident what PreSonus introduced in version 5 is just the beginning.



I can imagine that the mockups cost you a lot of time and effort. You did a great job!
I am less confident, but I hope you are right!


----------



## Lukas (Nov 21, 2020)

"Articulations v1" in Studio One is only 4 months old. Of course, it's just the beginning.


----------



## samphony (Nov 21, 2020)

Tonda said:


> I can imagine that the mockups cost you a lot of time and effort. You did a great job!
> I am less confident, but I hope you are right!


Thanks mate. As with convincing music mock-ups i learned that the same is true for features you want to see in your daw of choice.

what i proposed is nothing new nor very innovative I’ll leave that to the product design team. But at least it expressed a need thoroughly.


----------



## puremusic (Jan 10, 2021)

Here's a request that could use some votes: Rename Instruments/FX Plugins however you please.

So often those .DLL names just aren't that friendly or informative.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 10, 2021)

I just have one. It is nothing for you but very important to me as I can't afford a keyboard. Please vote for this. https://answers.presonus.com/63094/full-on-screen-keyboard


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

__





Video Track Above Song Arrangement With Basic Editing Tools [Completed 6.0] - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Studio One 4.5 was pretty disappointing video wise despite the new exporting features being ... before using in bigger video editing packages.



answers.presonus.com


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 11, 2021)

Limited access but i would love to have the option to make the search bar persistent


----------



## Rossy (Jan 11, 2021)

Not necessarily a feature request but more videos on film scoring, I struggle to find any.


----------



## ka00 (Jan 18, 2021)

Not mine, but boy do I want it right now.





__





Rename Track keyboard shortcut - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Rename Track keyboard shortcut



answers.presonus.com


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Not mine, but boy do I want it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up voted it...


----------



## tabulius (Aug 7, 2021)

Presonus has an online survey that I think everyone should consider to go and fill. There also was a checkbox for working with video and if enough people check that, Presonus might use more resources for upgrading that lackluster video workflow. And you might win their pair of monitors.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeqCujj9w4ILvGdQlzd5f71XVjOiJiE9HiGp0F9fNTEwsj8LQ/viewform


----------



## Fibigero (Aug 11, 2021)

I just posted something on VI control regarding autosave in the background. For me the reason to go back to Logic Pro. No one minds that autosaving takes forever the bigger the template?? Turning autosave off is not an option for me, I need it every 5 minutes. Don't understand why Studio one can't handle this like other DAWs are doing. On the presonus forums where you can do requests, this has been requested 2016 and got like 400 votes


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 7, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Agreed! Here's the request for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the passion of this guy.


----------



## ennbr (Sep 7, 2021)

Is everyone aware of the Studio One Color Toolbar add-on 





Studio One | Color Toolbar


Adding a color toolbar to Studio One.




s1scripts.wixsite.com


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 7, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Are you using it? How do you like it?


That's not bad. It even has an autocoloration feature.
But having it as native and being able to use color as one of view filtering criteria would be much better.


----------



## ennbr (Sep 7, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Are you using it? How do you like it?


yes I am using it works quite well been around for almost 2 years now if I recall


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 23, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I just stumbled on something basically as good as this. When you're done renaming a track, don't hit enter, hit TAB and you will automatically be able to rename the next track without needing to double click its name. You can do that indefinitely, so you could rename a whole bunch of tracks in a row.
> 
> I initially noticed you could do this when naming Sound Variations and figured I should try it on track names, and by golly, it worked.


Yes, it's a pretty common feature for lots if software. And with shift+tab you can move up.


----------

